# FreeBSD boot partition destroyed by OpenBSD



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

ada0 - FreeBSD installed since a week
ada1 - OpenBSD installed yesterday

FreeBSD boots a couple of times after installing OpenBSD. After booting OpenBSD a couple of times FreeBSD does not boot anymore.

I boot my FreeBSD memstick-install.img from usb.

When the install screen pops up I'm exiting to --> Shell

Running this command as root:
root# gpart bootcode -b /boot/mbr ada0

Still cannot boot into FreeBSD. Maybe I had it coming.. Maybe I even deserve it (though it's highly doubtful). I wan't my FreeBSD back!


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 28, 2019)

are you booting from UEFI or BIOS mode? Which partition scheme do you use GPT or MBR? What is the output of `gpart show` command?


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

VladiBG said:


> are you booting from UEFI or BIOS mode? Which partition scheme do you use GPT or MBR? What is the output of `gpart show` command?



I'm using Forced BIOS. It's an MBR partition.

I think my troubles began when I mounted my FreeBSD partition (ada0s1 in /mnt/tmp of OpenBSD).

root# gpart show
63    468862065    ada0     MBR (120G)
63    1           - free - (512)
64    468862064       1


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 28, 2019)

is this all the output from gpart show? can you print screen it?

You can try the following but don't blame me if you lose your data!

# Optional first try to recover the partition scheme This is valid only for GPT partition scheme where the backup information is kept at the end of the disk
`gpart recover ada0`
# set the type of the partition 1 to "freebsd"
`gpart modify -i 1 -t freebsd ada0`
# mark the partition 1 "Active"
`gpart set -a active -i 1 ada0`
# install the bootcode into ada0
`gpart bootcode -b /boot/boot0 ada0`

Edit:
the difference between /boot/mbr and /boot/boot0 bootcode is that with boot0 you have option to select from which partition to boot and with /boot/mbr it boots from "Active" partition.


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## VladiBG (Feb 28, 2019)

There's huge difference in both posts as the second one you see the type of the partition and it's marked as active already but there's no the BSD slices below that. Also the size of the disk is different (224G) VS (120G) from your first post.


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

i'm wasting your precious time with this i know. i'm sorry


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 28, 2019)

Your only option is to recreate the exact BSD slices under ada0s1 if you know they sizes.

What is the output of `disklabel ada0s1`


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

OpenBSD seems more powerful than FreeBSD. OpenBSD even slaved FreeBSD.


----------



## olli@ (Feb 28, 2019)

unix$ said:


> OpenBSD seems more powerful than FreeBSD. OpenBSD even slaved FreeBSD.


Well, you can also easily damage a FreeBSD installation by trying to install MS-DOS on the same PC. I wouldn't call MS-DOS more powerful than FreeBSD, though.

But seriously … You mentioned that you mounted your FreeBSD file system in OpenBSD – did you do that read-only or read+write? The latter is probably not a good idea because OpenBSD does not support all UFS2 features that FreeBSD has (as far as I know), which can lead to damage of the file system.


----------



## VladiBG (Feb 28, 2019)

The most problems arise from the device behind the keyboard.


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

> did you do that read-only or read+write?



I think that's the culprit. I mounted my FreeBSD installation as rw. But I don't understand why that would damage the installation.



> The most problems arise from the device behind the keyboard.


I totally agree. I'm gonna do a backup. Then I'm gonna re-install. OpenBSD just started a War ..


----------



## unix$ (Feb 28, 2019)

Some general observations:

FreeBSD is more:
responsive using XFCE4 
GUI loads faster
Boots faster
Has better/ easier disk tools
Has faster network connectivity

It's a great OS. Except for all the Devil Worship.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Mar 3, 2019)

unix$ said:


> Except for all the Devil Worship.



Who haled Satan? I don't see any altars of idolatry to Devils displayed and can't remember the last time we had a virgin sacrifice consecrated to Evil Incarnate.

A difference exists between Daemon and Demon according to pet. Deamons are angels in disguise, Demons entities intent on executing Evil.

Devils exceeding Evil entities who delight in deception and can appear as or work either to their design. What is done as good for one being equally bad for another and revel in using both at once.

Beastie, our beloved Daemon mascot being devoted to doing good and beyond reproach.

My love as a Father for Demonica the closest thing you'll find to Devil Worship depicted and as Incubus independent in actions those not indicative of the character of our mascot.


----------

